# Micro für 5D Mark II



## pixographix (18. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen,

vor ein paar Tagen erhielt ich meine lang ersehnte 5D MarkII DSLR. (Hatte Sie vorher nur zum Testen...) Überglücklich und voller Tatendrang testete ich alles mögliche.
Als ich dann auch die Video Funktion intensiver testete, musste ich feststellen, dass
das Micro so ziehmlich unbrauchbar ist. Selbst nachdem ich den Pegel runter geregegelt hatte,
waren immernoch deutliche Störgeräusche warzunehmen.

Jetzt meine Frage an Euch was würdet Ihr mir für ein Micro empfehlen ? Es sollte ca.
100 - 120 EURO kosten und als guter zuverlässiger Allrounder Micro dienen.

Habe mir einmal vorab das Rode VideoMic Directional Shotgun Richtmikrofon bei amazon angesehen.
Bin mir jedoch noch nicht sicher, da ich mich mit dem Thema Sound noch nicht so gut auskenne.

vielleicht könnt ihr mir da aus Euren Erfahrungen heraus etwas empfehlen.

Grüße
Dominique


----------



## chmee (18. Dezember 2012)

(A) quasi jedes Mikro ist besser als das interne.
(B) "Directional Shotgun" heisst Richtmikrofon - ist das gewollt?  http://www.thomann.de/de/rode_videomic.htm - bekommt aber gute Bewertungen. Warum nicht..
(C) Mono? Stereo? beyerdynamic MCE 72 für 230Eur 

Die Auswahl bei einem Muskfachhändler. http://www.thomann.de/de/cat.html?gf=video_kameramikrofone&oa=pra

mfg chmee


----------



## pixographix (18. Dezember 2012)

Hi chmee,

hm naja gewollt ist es jetzt nicht unbedingt  habe mir lediglich ein paar Beiträge bzw Rezensionen durchgelesen. Daher bin ich auch auf das Richtmicro aufmerksam geworden.
Es sollte z.B die Stimme bei einem Interview sehr klar aufzeichnen ohne lässtige Störgeräusche.
Das ich bei nem Preis von 100 - 130 EURO keine Wunder erwarten kann ist klar. Es sollte jedoch trotzdem alles gut bzw störungsarm aufzeichen können.

Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. Dezember 2012)

Huhu zu später Stunde 

Ein Richtmikro ist die denkbar ungünstigste Wahl für ein Interview. Was würdest du denken, wenn 2 Kilometer hinter deinen Darstellern ein fetter LKW vorbeifährt, den du zwar im Bild nicht oder nur kaum sehen kannst, aber dessen Geräusch du so genau hören kannst, dass du ohne Probleme die Zahl der Zylinder und den Hubraum bestimmen kannst? 

Im Ernst, bei Sprachaufnahme gibts nur eins: Möglichst nah ran, damit die Umgebungsgeräusche im Verhältnis zur Sprache leiser werden. Leider ist das für den Einzelkämpfer an der Kamera ein wenig anstrengend. Eine Drahtlos-Strecke mit Lavalier-Mikrofon ist nicht ganz billig, zwei sind sogar doppelt so teuer. Angeln ist je nach Drehort und Licht und Kameraeinstellungen auch nicht immer möglich, alleine ohnehin nicht.

Also bevor du Geld für etwas völlig falsches ausgibst, lieber nochmal genau die Situation checken, in der du aufnehmen möchtest und anschließend genau dafür das richtige Equipment besorgen.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## pixographix (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi Martin,
ehrliche Worte die meine Kaufentscheidung doch noch in Frage stellt. 
Dann werde ich doch noch etwas warten und gegebenenfalls situationsbezogen ein Mikro kaufen, mit dem ich dann auch von der Qualität zufrieden bin. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du mir bei gegebenem Zeitpunkt beraten zur Seite stehen könntest. Werde dennoch im web mich weiter zum Thema Sound bzw Mikros informieren. Schaden kann das ja nie.

Grüße

Danke Euch beiden für die Realistische Einschätzung.


----------

